# UP live



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

15 teal, 3 were bluewings, a hen mallard and a goose yesterday for 6 guys, but the two of us on my boat got 10 teal, the mallard and goose. 









Today was a LOT slower, only a hen pintail for my boat, and our other group got two teal and a goldeneye.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Getting back, two real and a mallard yesterday nothing today at munuscong lake. Not too many birds around. Just a few running for their lives.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Southbound 75 is pretty backed up before the z bridge. Heads up.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

A lot slower Sunday morning but we managed to get 4. 
Had a fun weekend!!!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

T.J. said:


> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


TJ those divers look really weird! You feeling alright?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

maddiedog said:


> TJ those divers look really weird! You feeling alright?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hey now! theres some ring necks in there.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

T.J. said:


> hey now! theres some ring necks in there.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Our group got a hen goldeneye Sunday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Busy sat morning, just picked a bad spot, only got 5 (2 teal, 2 mallard, and a black). nothing sunday or Monday. we wanted to try a small pond after two bad mornings on the munuscong river mouth, tried a small pond and got a woodie Tuesday, still had a great time like always, and the service was very bad.

But I will be back next year.


----------



## Bryan3204 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did anyone hunt Neebish Island on opening weekend? I'm headed up there next week for a few days. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Bryan3204 said:


> Did anyone hunt Neebish Island on opening weekend? I'm headed up there next week for a few days. Thanks for any info.


Tons of ducks on the NE side


----------



## Traylortrout (Apr 17, 2012)

Headed up this weekend can't wait. Will post some pics if we find any


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

